
Ex-Googler pawns her 24-karat gold jewels to launch her startup - ryan_j_naughton
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ex-googler-pawned-her-24-192958661.html
======
shanghaiaway
>“This is how women founders move; we don’t get the benefit of the doubt,"
Simmons said.

2/3 founders are male. Trash startup with no future.

